# Eretmodus cyanostictus



## TangSteve (Sep 20, 2009)

My colony of Eretmodus cyanostictus arrives tomorrow so putting some final touches on my decor.

It's a 40L so 36"x18" and I have 10 WC Eretmodus cyanostictus going into the tank alone.

Filter will be an Emperor 400 (once it is bio loaded, until then an Eheim canister will be running as well). I also have a power head on a wave maker ready to go so I can see how they appreciate a true surge habitat.

My decor is just aragonite sand and river rocks laying flat on the bottom, similar to picture 6 on page 33 of "TC in their NH" by Ad. So not a lot of caves but lots of open space and flat rocks.

Anyone who has kept colonies of gobies, any thoughts or input on my set-up or general care?

I'm excited to try this set up. The tank is right next to my desk for work so should keep my entertained during those long boring conference calls


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

That setup is very similar to the one I'm running. Feed them lightly for the first week and look for signs of stress. If any truly heinous bullies emerge you may have to send them to time out.


----------



## TangSteve (Sep 20, 2009)

The new guys starting to settle down. Already a fun tank to watch.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

My gobies like to go in and out of caves, crevices, nooks and cranies. It really helps them settle down in their own space. But gobies aren't lazy so the crevices help to zip in and out to evade the bullies.


----------



## msbmsu05 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm planning to start a 4' long Tang community tank with non-jumbo cyps, multis, and possibly gobies. I see from your sig line, ssondubs, that you have gobies and shellies together. I've read that they can be fine together, or that the gobies can be rough on the shellies. Has your experience with this mix gone well?

I wouldn't plan on a colony. Would hope for an eventual pair. Also, any opinions on gentlest goby species?


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

my stapps, orange occies and similis hate my gobies. I think it's because gobies are so gregarious they just barge into territories and act surprised when a spawning pair of stapps etc. beat them up for getting too close.

I suggest a pair of Brevis or something more mild.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

My gobies are dominant over all my shellies with the exception of my Telmatochromis temporalis. My list of shellies include, N. ornatipinnis, L. similis, A. compressiceps "Sumbu*, N. occelatus and the telmats. I've never had a problem keeping gobies with shellies, pick a species of goby you like and a species of shell dweller and you like and it should be no problem if you give them enough space. You can put gobies in with any shell dweller if you tank is 4' long, including the Lepidiolamprologines. :thumb:


----------



## msbmsu05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you for your advice! I also just found a cool picture in the Profiles section of Eretmodus cyanostictus (Makombe) with a multi in the background, and they both look quite healthy! Think I'm going to order them right now!


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

msbmsu05 said:


> I'm planning to start a 4' long Tang community tank with non-jumbo cyps, multis, and possibly gobies. I see from your sig line, ssondubs, that you have gobies and shellies together. I've read that they can be fine together, or that the gobies can be rough on the shellies. Has your experience with this mix gone well?
> 
> I wouldn't plan on a colony. Would hope for an eventual pair. Also, any opinions on gentlest goby species?


the results have been so great that I am thinking of getting rid of my fish list in my 100G tank and poor the fish list in 60G in it! The gobies, shellies and cyps are much more interesting compared to the Fronts. The Fronts are beatiful but the tank isnt as entertaining to watch as my cyp/gobie/Shelly tank!


----------



## TangSteve (Sep 20, 2009)

6 days of fish in the tank and things have taken off today.

I have 3 fish that a constantly circling each other on the large flat rock I placed int he center of the tank. It almost looks to be 2 males and 1 female, must be fighting over who gets to breed with the female.

Going to try and get a video of it tonight, if they are still going at it.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

I am tempted to do another tank with species only Eretmodus Cyanostictus since I am enjoying them so much!


----------



## jevans89 (Sep 18, 2005)

TangSteve - How's the tank coming along? opcorn: I'm watching with interest and contemplating a large group myself.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

ssondubs said:


> I am tempted to do another tank with species only Eretmodus Cyanostictus since I am enjoying them so much!


If you're looking at the 135... time for trophs.


----------



## msbmsu05 (Jan 12, 2010)

Just got 5 juvenile E. cyanostictus Makombe!  Hope they're not mean to each other right away...


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

Darkside said:


> ssondubs said:
> 
> 
> > I am tempted to do another tank with species only Eretmodus Cyanostictus since I am enjoying them so much!
> ...


I'm scared to do Trophs... A buddy of mine lost a colony of 40 "Ikola's" at about 20 bucks a pop he was devastated!


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

msbmsu05 said:


> Just got 5 juvenile E. cyanostictus Makombe!  Hope they're not mean to each other right away...


Matt, we all look forward to some pics of your tank and fish!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

ssondubs said:


> Darkside said:
> 
> 
> > ssondubs said:
> ...


Trophs aren't any more fragile than gobies. When I first started keeping mine as a colony I just did what I always do with trophs. :thumb:


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

Darkside said:


> ssondubs said:
> 
> 
> > Darkside said:
> ...


I'm sure my buddy did something for them to all die! Water temp, water quality or some sort of accident.


----------



## msbmsu05 (Jan 12, 2010)

> Matt, we all look forward to some pics of your tank and fish!


Can't wait to take some, but I still need to get my cyps. They're on the way soon. Also, I think all 4 of my multis are male.  Got some expansion ahead still...


----------



## TangSteve (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry for the late response. Had to head out of town for a week.

My group is doing well. Lost the one the 1st night but nothing since. No ripped fins at all.

I have a great video of some dancing between 3 of them that I need to post.

I may look at at some dithers to help the group feel more comfortable. Tank is only 36" so thinking pracoex may be the best option.


----------

